# More Shiloh Pics



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

*That looks like a millet spray*



*Smells like millet too*


*Yippppeeeeeee*



*It's not polite to take pics of a bird eating sir*



*Uh Oh...open cage door*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Shiloh is such a cutie!! I love his little feather crest. 

Is he still being a good boy and staying fairly quiet for his new Momma?*


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Aww such a cutie and still got the dark baby face, but his crests are beautifully long. Jolly good welcoming, bro!:thumbsup:arty2::congrats:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Your new boy is absolutely adorable, I love his crest feathers on that last pic!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *Shiloh is such a cutie!! I love his little feather crest.
> 
> Is he still being a good boy and staying fairly quiet for his new Momma?*


Thank you Deb. Not a peep out of the little guy. I am torn, glad he is keeping quiet, but really want to hear this fantastic singing the breeder told me about...



Jedikeet said:


> Aww such a cutie and still got the dark baby face, but his crests are beautifully long. Jolly good welcoming, bro!:thumbsup:arty2::congrats:


Thank's Nick....I imagine his first molt will bring some big changes...



aluz said:


> Your new boy is absolutely adorable, I love his crest feathers on that last pic!


Thank you Ana...I really like when they puff their crest up too...


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

Sooooooo darling. millet must be the universal bird treat


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Oooo, I love that crest! Very classy 
He is beautiful, Randy!*


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

Such a cutie pie ,I love his baby look, congrats Randy he sure is precious!!!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

kcladyz said:


> Sooooooo darling. millet must be the universal bird treat


Thank you Heidi...they all do love the millet it seems...



eduardo said:


> *Oooo, I love that crest! Very classy
> He is beautiful, Randy!*


Thank you Dee...He stepped up for me last night after a little convincing. He came right out of cage on my finger, and I set him on my shoulder. He stayed on my shoulder for about 15 minutes, and when I walked over to cage and backed right up to open door, he would not go in. He then started nibblineg at my ear and beard. Little weasel refused to go in cage, and didn't want to step up off my shoulder either...



kwatson said:


> Such a cutie pie ,I love his baby look, congrats Randy he sure is precious!!!


Thank you Kim...


----------

